# Looking for an LGD -advise please-



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Hey everyone I could use some advice,
I am looking into getting a LGD for our little farm. We have 7 goats (6 nigies and 1 large mix breed) chickens, and small children around.

I would love more than anything to get a pyrenees. When I moved here as a child (5 years old) our neighbor brought us over a fluff ball puppy, didn't ask my dad or anything just brought it over for my sister and I. His name was Pup and he was the BEST dog I ever had. He looked like a pyrenees but was mixed with something else, I'd say lab or retriever. He protected us and his home very well.

There are a few Pyrenees breeders in my area but they want 500+ for these dogs. I know they are worth it but it's just not in my budget right now.

My question is, I seen this add on craigslist...

http://wenatchee.craigslist.org/pet/5190983288.html

Pyrenees Retriever Mix Pups - Mid Dec (Okanogan County)
Hi, I should have a litter of Pyrenees/Retriever mix pups by mid Dec. I'm looking to find them good homes. If not familiar, Pyrenees are livestock guardian dogs hence protective of their flock (ie. livestock, pets & family). I would speculate that the retriever mix may mellow that instinct. The mother is a purebred Pyrenees & the sire is a Retriever mix: Flatcoat (black long hair), Lab & Boxer.

The mother is very sweet with her flock & protective, she is all white. The sire has the personality of a Boxer (very sweet, affectionate & playful) with the loyalty of a Retriever & Lab. He looks like a Flatcoat with some chestnut on his paws & muzzle.

If interested, if you would be so kind please share a little info about your living situation. My main priority is that the pups go to good homes with people who are familiar with livestock guardian dogs, or at least have sufficient dog experience to make a wise decision to adopt.

All I'm asking is an adoption fee just to cover food & or vet costs (TBD). I'm not a breeder, puppy mill, nor do I want the pups going to the like.

If interested, I will try to get pics of them when they should be born by mid Oct. They should be weaned a couple weeks before Christmas.

Thanks!

Do you think these pups would be suitable for the farm life? It sure would make a great Christmas gift for my kiddos. Let me know what you think. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

The pups will make great pets, but don't put them in with your animals; just a small amount of retriever (much less half) mixed in will make them untrustworthy as an LGD, Especially around chickens since retrievers are bird dogs.

They will guard your animals just fine from outside the pen if they can go all the way around it, but under no circumstances should you keep it in your pasture.
I had a retriever mix, and try what I might, you couldn't break him from the hunt instinct. He knew it was wrong and would just be shaking from trying to control the instinct, but eventually had to give in and kill chickens/chase goats.
You should get pure LGD, doesn't have to be _purebred_, just pure (only crosses of LGD breeds) because LGDs have been bred for hundreds (sometimes thousands) of years to have practically ZERO hunting instinct, just the nurturing instinct. I have a Pyrenees/Anatolian mix who cost $150 and is WONDERFUL with the animals!

That said, if you want a yard pet, go for it. But if you want an LGD, don't touch them with a ten foot pole.
LGDs with non LGD blood mixed in are more trouble then they're worth.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely not for guarding livestock.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I think LibertyHomesteadFarm covered it quite well. 

The pup may make a great pet or farm dog, but it is not Livestock Guardian Dog material.

If you are looking for an LGD, hold out for what you really want!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They should definitely not be used as LGDs.

Are you on facebook? I have a PNW livestock guardian dog group you're welcome to join. https://www.facebook.com/groups/688663654555416/

I bought a pyrenees puppy this summer for $300.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I don't have a facebook, but I'll have my sister look into it


----------

